# 2006 Isuzu Tymco 210 for sale



## Snowshow

For Sale:

2006 Isuzu NPR series sweeper. 5.2 litre diesel front motor and 53k miles on the chasis. Purchased brand new in late 2007. Rear motor is a powerfull 62hp Kubota rear engine with 1k hours on it. Truck has had regular maintenance and drives and sweeps like new. Asking $42,000 or best offer. Can get pics and further info. Shoot questions to [email protected]


----------



## Snowshow

Anyone interested at 40k or best offer. Would like to move this unit.


----------



## mullis56

Would like to see pictures.


----------



## Snowshow

Mullis,

got pics handy on email....should I send them to your [email protected] ?

Jim


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

That is a very fair price if you ask me. I have a 01' that I bought two years ago out of north carolina for almost the same price. They are great machines. Where are you located?


----------



## Snowshow

Located in Muskegon, MI 49441. Right on Lake Michigan. Thanks for the interest. Shoot me an email at [email protected] if you would like more info....

Jim


----------

